# Gutes Forellenfutter



## troutkiller2 (25. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal|supergri,

ich bin der Jan, 15Jahre alt und ich halte mir ein paar Goldforellen und Bachsaiblinge im Gartenteich.
Jetzt mal eine wichtige Frage.
Was füttert ihr und was ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Futter um die Forellen und Saiblinge am schnellsten groß zu kriegen und gleichzeitig gesund zu ernähren.

Ich füttere zur Zeit ein Futter aus Holland zu 25kg/35€
Der Hersteller heißt Skretting und auf dem Sack sind als Inhaltsstoffe hauptsächlich Weizen angegeben außerdem noch 
150 mg Vitamin E und 6mg Kupfer (pro Kg).
Das Futter enthält
41% Rohprotein, 2,5% Lysin, 
12% Rohfett, 2,5 Rohfaser, 6,5% Rohasche und 0,9% Phosphor.


Meint ihr, dass die Forellen davon schnell wachsen und das es ein gutes Futter ist oder ist das Futter vom Raifeisenmarkt besser?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nappo (25. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Hallo Jan,
Sei mir bitte nicht böse,aber wenn ich "Gartenteich" und Bachsaiblinge höre solltest du dein Augenmerk besser auf wirklich wichtige Dinge richten.

MFG.

Nappo


----------



## troutkiller2 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Nappo,

was heißt Gartenteich, der ist 12m lang 4,5m breit und 1,7m tief
Es laufen ständig mehrere Pumpen, Linn-Belüfter läuft auch ständig also allein für die Umwälzung verbrauche ich 350 Watt pro Stunde (35.000 l/h) 
Letzten Sommer hatte ich auch schon Forellen drinnen.(Wasser wird nie wärmer als 19°C, weil der Teich nachmittags voll beschattet ist)
Außerdem habe ich noch einen großen Koiteichfilter und getrennt davon ein Spaltsiebfilter am laufen.
Darin halte ich 15 Bachsaiblinge und 10 Goldforellen.
Frischwasser tue ich jeden Tag über die Leitung hinzu.
Also Gartenteich war vielleicht nicht ganz richtig.#q

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Jan


----------



## Nappo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Tag Jan,
Ich füttere ALLER AQUA.
43% Protein,28% Fett,15% Kohlenhydrate. Jedoch nur in wirklich geringen Mengen. Achte beim Kauf auf diese Angaben.Je höher desto besser. Du hast ja keinen Fischzuchtbetrieb. Deine Pellets sind schon in Ordnung.

Mfg.

Nappo     #6


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Hallo Jan,
versuch mal von der selben Firma das Royal Optima zubekommen!
Eiweiß 45%
Fett   28%
Kohlenhydrate 11%
Asche   8%
Rohfaser 1,5%
Phosphor 1%
Kupfersulfat
3,5%

bezieht sich auf 6mm Körnung,würde dann bei einer Wassertemp. von 14-18Grad 1,2% der Fischmasse füttern,und wenns wärmer wird einstellen.Temp. bitte dann messen, wenn die Sonne das Wasser erwärmt hat.
Gruß
Lausi


----------



## troutkiller2 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Ne gute Idee Lausi aber bei einer Fischgröße von 300gr-1,2kg glaube ich sind 6mm ein bisschen groß.
Bei 28% Rohfett könntest du denen ja beim wachsen zusehen.
Aber vielleicht krieg ich das ja auch in 4mm Körnung.

MfG

Jan


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Zitat:
Ne gute Idee Lausi aber bei einer Fischgröße von 300gr-1,2kg glaube ich sind 6mm ein bisschen groß.


Das packen die Forellen in dieser größe lässig!

Füttere bei mir 4er bei einer größe vo 20/25cm.


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Bei 300gr -1,2Kg kannst ja schon 8mm nehmen!!!!!


----------



## troutkiller2 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Meint ihr wirklich?|kopfkrat
Also ich hab mir mal vor einem Monat 6mm Pellets(1kg) zum ausprobieren geholt und konnte immer wieder beobachten, wie sie das wieder auswürgen, weil das denen zu groß ist.
Aber ich kann das ja nochmal ausprobieren.:q

MfG

Jan


----------



## lausi97 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Vielleicht schmeckt den Fischen das Futter nicht!


----------



## Robin1996 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Kennt einer von euch hochwertiges lachsforellenfutter und hochwertiges brut futter (direkt nach dem dottersack und bis sie 12 cm erreicht haben)?


----------



## Robin1996 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gutes Forellenfutter*

Kennt da einer ein paar gute hersteller???


----------

